# anyone out htere with an audi 4000?



## audifrankenstien (Feb 3, 2003)

anyone got one?


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (audifrankenstien)*

fwd or quattro?
free bump








What do you want to know?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (audifrankenstien)*

ive got one, look at this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=778946


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (MFZERO)*

oooo ooo ooo i got one me meme me me i have one quattro baby yeah


----------



## audifrankenstien (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (the tankman cometh)*

i have a 1980 audi 4000 front wheel drive with an audi 5speed and a vw 2l 16v engine..... got some mods going to put some pics up soon but i was just woundering if anyone else had one out there with some pics!!!


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (audifrankenstien)*

























the white one is my brotyhers he liked mine so much he got one himself
















ok now thats enogh pix for one day. u can e mail meor something if u want more. also show us some shots of the 16v4k doooooode







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audifrankenstien (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (the tankman cometh)*

what year is your car?? seems newer then mine!! i am hoping i get some pics up soon cause my friend has a digi camera sooo yea!~!!


----------



## GZero (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (audifrankenstien)*

I've got one too







The pics are in my sig.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (audifrankenstien)*

I have an audi 4k motor
















But seriously, I have a question, did the Audi 4k have a plastic cover instead of the cardboard one? My cardboard piecee broke in half


[Modified by Aw614, 8:43 PM 4-6-2003]


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (Aw614)*

cardboard


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (MFZERO)*

u mean that waked out gizmo covering yer radiator? mine is plastiuc i belive. but ubderneith my car were the radiator is there is supposed to be a cover it fell off the other day cuz of rotting. oh and my car(grey)iiis an 85 s quattro. the white one is brothers and is an 87 cs quattro


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (the tankman cometh)*

Yeah, like the above pic of my engine bay. I am thinking of going to the junk yard and looking at 5cylinder audis for one


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (Aw614)*

Here is my 1987 4000cs
119,000 miles



























































































[Modified by omllenado, 10:14 PM 4-6-2003]


----------



## austinado16 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: anyone out there with an audi 4000? (audifrankenstien)*

Hi,
I'm a newbie here, but here's mine. An '87 4000S FWD.


----------



## bhjelt (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (audifrankenstien)*

Yup, and I just got done with racing it in the GRM $2003 challenge!
Check out this link for more info and pics:
http://www.racingforthechildren.org
-Brian
1985 Audi 4000 2.0L Motronic 16V


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (bhjelt)*

any better pics of the motor than this ???

















[Modified by MFZERO, 1:44 AM 4-7-2003]


----------



## audifrankenstien (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (MFZERO)*

oh snap that looks like my engine all side ways and junk in there?!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i am definetly liking it!!!


----------



## bhjelt (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (MFZERO)*

I'll be taking a few more pics of the car in the days to come, been too busy with getting it ready to go to the GRM $2003 Challenge to do it lately...
-Brian
Drove his 16V Audi 4000S on 3500 mile shakedown run over the past five days....


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: anyone out there with an audi 4000? (austinado16)*

so dude did the rear headrest come with youre car? i really wanna find some back seats with thioise. anyone know if it was just an option on 87's or somthing. altho brothes has normal ones like mine


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (audifrankenstien)*

I have an '86 4kq just turned 70k miles. Red with grey cloth.


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: anyone out there with an audi 4000? (the tankman cometh)*

I too would like to know what year are those with a headrest. I saw a 4000s with headrest, although the headrest is not attached on the seats itself but it's attached on the back board. I wonder if it would fit a 87 4000cs


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: anyone out there with an audi 4000? (omllenado)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I too would like to know what year are those with a headrest. I saw a 4000s with headrest, although the headrest is not attached on the seats itself but it's attached on the back board. I wonder if it would fit a 87 4000cs[HR][/HR]​
ok so austin go out to yer car and take some pix of those headrest cuz i wanna see were they mount and how. mayby u caN FIND SOME FROM A PAIR OF FRONT SEATS AND PUT EM ON BACK THERE SOME HOW. i just like em cuz it looks cooler but who knows might just turn her into an autoxer and take out all interior


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: anyone out there with an audi 4000? (the tankman cometh)*









Theres my 4kq. 85 4000s quattro. NG bottomend, stock head, lightened flywheel, KYB's, Eibachs, Rear swaybar, Strut tower brace. Interior is half grey leather (haha the front half isnt installed yet and needs to be cleaned







) Turbo swapping and foolery will start in a month or two assuming my wallet gets a little fatter






















Edit for thinking I had a different head






































[Modified by NW4KQ driver, 6:14 AM 4-8-2003]


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: anyone out there with an audi 4000? (NW4KQ driver)*

dude what kina muffler do u have looks kinda rigged up sih down that low good luck on thee turbo dooode i need a fatter wallet as well for my tu
rbo








and c'mon boys lets see them seat rest pix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: anyone out there with an audi 4000? (the tankman cometh)*

hehe i just had a new 2.25" exhaust catback installed 
http://www.ollenado.com/MOV03601.MPG
http://www.ollenado.com/MOV03600.MPG


----------



## austinado16 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: anyone out there with an audi 4000? (audifrankenstien)*

The rear head rests came with the car, California, and as previously mentioned are mounted to the back parcel shelf. They don't extend down into the trunk space and only appear to be able to tilt forward or backward. You can't see how they are mounted from inside the trunk.


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: anyone out there with an audi 4000? (austinado16)*

hmmm so if they are mounted on the shelf dose it still have the camel humps at the seat backs like a normal 4k?


----------



## austinado16 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (audifrankenstien)*

No, the seat back is pretty flat, just like the tops of the front seats. Just looked at the VIN tag in the driver's door B pillar. This car was built in October 86.


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: anyone out there with an audi 4000? (the tankman cometh)*

quote:[HR][/HR]dude what kina muffler do u have looks kinda rigged up sih down that low good luck on thee turbo dooode i need a fatter wallet as well for my tu
rbo








and c'mon boys lets see them seat rest pix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​HAHA, good call, the previous owner put a 90 20v axle back exhaust on it. It doesnt quite line up right but as he said "it has outlasted all that aftermarket crap"


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: anyone out there with an audi 4000? (NW4KQ driver)*

yeah it just looks kinda wussy and all alone waaaaaay down three lol how does it sound? and let me know if theres any meets going on in the summer inthe wahington area i have feinds up there i used to live in kent put live in oregon now







i wanna go out on seattle international race way again lol


----------



## bhjelt (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (MFZERO)*

Here are a couple pics of my 4KS 16V
















-Brian


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (bhjelt)*

That is great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (bhjelt)*

is that an ABD big bore in there?


----------



## bhjelt (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (MFZERO)*

No the tube from the airbox to the throttle body boot is actually an APC intake cut to the right length. Kind of an unlikely find, but I happened to be shopping at Pep Boys one night with a friend just getting misc fasteners and junk and he noticed that the APC display intakes looked like they just might fit our application. Worked out great, even has a tap in it for the idle air bypass source.
-Brian


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (bhjelt)*

so what have you done with that 4000 of yours? from what car did you got that 16v?.


----------



## bhjelt (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (omllenado)*

The car is an '85 4000S
It has:
2.0L 16V out of a 1990 VW Passat w/ 1.8 16V head
Full Motronic engine management, hybrid VW Passat / Audi 4000 engine side wiring loom.
Gutted interior
Full roll cage
ATE slotted rotors with PBR pads in the front
Stock '87 VW GTI rear discs with ferrodo pads in the back in place of drums
H&R Sport Springs
Battery relocated to trunk
Custom exhaust from manifold back
That's about it so far, lots more room to play with this one, still have yet to chip the ECU or do cams. Right now it's just getting a new clutch since the 1985 original factory one finally died yesterday. I'd like to get this car to break into the 14's on the 1/4. I'm sure it's at least a mid 15's car since it was turning 15.8 with a slipping clutch.
-Brian


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (bhjelt)*

put youre front plate on the other side so cops cant read it as good


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (bhjelt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (bhjelt)*

would you mind if I ask you how much would it cost me to get a smiliar engine installed in my 1987 4000cs?.
and what other engine would work?.



[Modified by omllenado, 11:34 AM 4-9-2003]


----------



## bhjelt (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (omllenado)*

I don't know of too many shops that do this kind of work. I built up the whole car for a little under 2K in materials, although it was a big help that I got the Passat parts car for practically free (it was my mom's car until the auto tranny went boom). I'd be willing to be hired to do this swap again. Full motronic, the works is no sweat. It would take me about one to two months to do since I'm not a full time wrencher, I just play on the side, although my partner in crime is a true factory trained wrencher.
-Brian


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (omllenado)*

quote:[HR][/HR]would you mind if I ask you how much would it cost me to get a smiliar engine installed in my 1987 4000cs?.
and what other engine would work?.

so is youre car a quattro? if so i think you cant use a vw motor so just gun fo a 10v turbo iotl most likely run about 2k as well
[Modified by omllenado, 11:34 AM 4-9-2003][HR][/HR]​


----------



## bhjelt (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (the tankman cometh)*

I might be selling a 7A 20V 5 cyl sometime this summer, that would be a good motor for a swap. The ultimate swap into a 4000 Quattro is of course a 3B 20V turbo motor if you can find one. 
-Brian


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (bhjelt)*

i woyuldnt put a 20v anything in my car unless i had wads of dough laying around. 1 the motor is expensive.parts are expensive. 2.i would only consider if it was boosted i hear the n/a 20v like ina coupe q arnt really all there craked up 2 be but thats just my 0.2$


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (the tankman cometh)*

is it worthit to put cams, mod the throttle body, put sports cylinder heads on a 4000cs?,... what kind of gains are you looking at?.


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (omllenado)*

ide say youre looking maybe at getting 130-150hp with the set list of mods u gave. u can also advance the timeing if you can afford 91 octane gas. im still goiong to praise the 10vturbo only real "right" way to gain hp on a 4k or coupe gt. but i hear there is a way of putting a samll amount of bost into the stock block maybe u can ask duandcc i think he know a lil about this


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: anyone out there with an audi 4000? (the tankman cometh)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hmmm so if they are mounted on the shelf dose it still have the camel humps at the seat backs like a normal 4k?[HR][/HR]​I have a 87 4k CS non quattro with rear head rests... as far as i know only the quattro's had the back camel humps making them the special ones. But they are pretty much held in by lock pins and the rails for the posts in the headrest are supported by a plastic cup and the metal under the shelf.
Joel


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (the tankman cometh)*

advance the timing?, yeah i've been putting 91 oct on her, and 93 octane on my chipped 1.8T, sounds promising. right now I'm still thinking if I want to trade her with an 86 gti, 83 cabriolet, or a 84 rabbit.


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (omllenado)*

well im sadto say i am looking for a 914 for a good price as a daily driver. now that bro has a 4k i really dont need a winter car and i really love the way they look and i hear they handle great i wanna autox the 914. but even with 80hp they asre still gonna be faster than a 4kright> straight line?


----------



## bhjelt (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (the tankman cometh)*

If you find a 914 isn't fast enough for you in a straight line, well there is a solution! The 350 V8 powered 914 I saw at Grassroots this year managed 13.3 in the 1/4 mile, but it was 10 seconds slower than my 4KS16V in the Auto-x, I think the 350 might have upset it's handling balance just a bit...
-Brian


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (bhjelt)*

yeah theres a 914 with a v8 for sale on ebay. kinda stooopid looking paint job but eh aoutoX is whati would go for but i think im gonna keep the audi and try and pimp it out with a turboo if funds ever become availible


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (bhjelt)*

ok now im thinking about getting a mk2 scirocco







what the hell is wrong with me


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (the tankman cometh)*

ok anyone have cool pix of modded 4k's turbo swapped boddykits cool rizams i love my car i just need so much stuff to make it were i want it


----------



## GZero (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (the tankman cometh)*

I saw one today with the nastiest body kit. The car was f%$#@d. Made me want to cry.


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (GZero)*

yea h thre is only 1 bodykit i have ever seen on 4k its from reiger and looks like catle catcher







i reallly want the urq fenders and a sportq hood. imo that is the best bodykit for a 4k and itts all audi baby


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (the tankman cometh)*

http://www.spoilers.com/clearance/au4000.htm


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (the tankman cometh)*

quote:[HR][/HR] but i hear there is a way of putting a samll amount of bost into the stock block maybe u can ask duandcc i think he know a lil about this







[HR][/HR]​You rang?







Yes, you can boost the stock KX engine. Just don't try it with an N series engine, you'll destroy it. Basically, you move the battery to the trunk, bolt on the manifolds, turbo and wastegate from a MC I engine. Your sotck CIS-e can handle fueling for about 6-8 PSI of boost. On an otherwise stock KX that should put you at about 150 HP. And easer way to to this is to use the exhaust manifold and turbo off a 5000 Turbo Diesel, the wastegate in built into the turbo and you won't have to move the battery to the trunk...


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (duandcc)*

se what a guy i told ya he would know


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (duandcc)*

what models has the N engine?, I have a 1987 4000cs quattro.
sounds tempting do to a little boosting.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (omllenado)*

You have a KX and are boost ready! The N series (NG and NF) are 2.3 ltr high compression engines that would ping themselves to death quickly on the boost. The NG came in the 87 Coupe GT Special Build and the 88-90 80/90, the NF came in the 1987-1989 5000. Another thng to think about is an engine swap. The easiest engine swap is to put an N series bottom end in your car. Keep everything else, it's a bottom end swap only or you could use the NF head (biger valves). Dropping an NF/NG bottom end into your car would be good for about 130 hp and would cost next to nothing (the N series bottoms can be bough for under $300 from Force 5)...


----------



## eva (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: anyone out htere with an audi 4000? (duandcc)*

Hey... new here. I have a 87 4000s 5 speed, 5 cylinder. Great car to drive.


----------

